# A Piano Trio by Hummel



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Clicking on this link within the next two weeks will guide you to a zipfile containing a recording of Hummel's Piano Trio in E flat Major, Op. 96.

https://download.yousendit.com/T2dkanZwY3lsMHhqQTlVag

This is a HIP performance; it is anachronistic in a sense. The piano is a copy of a 1795 Walter (Vienna), and the violin and cello are of the Baroque configuration. Still, 1795 pianos must have been in use, and unconverted violins and cellos still played, at least by amateurs, when the music was composed. The music is upbeat and entertaining, in the 'mature' Hummel style.

:tiphat:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I love his trio no. 7! I haven't opened the file yet but thanks for posting, Trollie!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> I love his trio no. 7! I haven't opened the file yet but thanks for posting, Trollie!


You are welcome. Details are available via PM.

Are you at all familiar with the music of Moscheles? It is not light-spirited as Hummel's often is, but my mind insists on hearing similarities 'on the edges of style'. Unfortunately, I can't work out whether what I think I hear stems from what I have read about them. They were both sort of 'interim Romantics', between Beethoven and Mendelssohn&Schumann (Schubert's instrumental music was little known at the time), whose music went rapidly out of style in Europe.

I have no idea why such things bug me. I suppose I feel that there is more to history than 'the facts'.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've a string trio G Major, a clarinet quartet and his string quartets. Lovely music.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> I've a string trio G Major, a clarinet quartet and his string quartets. Lovely music.


It is, ain't it? Hummel has a serenade or two on record. Very entertaining. The string quartets give me the feeling (with no factual basis) that they were built on Boccherini's foundation, rather than directly from Haydn's. Since B was younger than H, that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Lovely. Hummel deserves far more air time for our ears. He was Haydn's successor at Esterhazy, after Haydn's personal recommendation. There is a HIP group named after him, The Nepomuk Piano Quintet, which has recorded several pieces of chamber music by Hummel.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Clicking on this link within the next two weeks will guide you to a zipfile containing a recording of Hummel's Piano Trio in E flat Major, Op. 96.
> 
> https://download.yousendit.com/T2dkanZwY3lsMHhqQTlVag
> 
> ...


Thank you, I really enjoyed the piece, Hummel is one of those composers I never fail to enjoy.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

presto said:


> Thank you, I really enjoyed the piece, Hummel is one of those composers I never fail to enjoy.


Glad to be of service.

My appreciation of Hummel's music doesn't extend to the piano-centric works. Something important missing in those, feels like the same thing that's missing in Moscheles' piano music. Can't pin it down though.

[hoping to forestall harassment - the mature piano trios are gestaltish enough to avoid the phenomenon]


----------

